# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الامازيغي  للمرأة الأمازيغية

## امير الصمت

* السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته 
بمناسبة  اليوم العالمي  للمرأة  يسعدنى ان اتقدم بأحر التهاني
 و أطيب الأمنيات للمرأة الامازيغيةخاصة والمغربية عامة بمناسبة اليوم العالمي للمرأة الذي هو  يوم نحيي فيه الدور البارز الذي 
تلعبه المرأة في المجتمع فإضافة إلي  مساهمتها في تربية الأجيال فإنها تتطلع بأدوار أخري سياسية واقتصادية و  ثقافية كان لها الأثر البارز 
في تقدم االعالم و ازدهاره .
     وكما يقال :
     "المرأة هي ... زهرة الربيع ... وفتاة الدنيا ... وروح الحياة" *    *في الختام اتركم مع هدا الفيديو و كل عام نساء العالم الأمازيغي و الإسلامي بألف خير*

----------


## brucelee08

جميييييييل جدا

----------


## brucelee08

جمييييل جدا شكرا جزيلا

----------


## حسام مزيكا

روعة الروعة

----------

